# Justin's Journal



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Hello all and welcome to my new journal! 

I'm going to start journaling again to keep myself on task and see how I improve over some time.  I've kinda been taking too much time off now and then (like at Christmas and the Summer, etc) and its setting me back... so I'm going to start pushing myself to lift year round and not take time off really except for short rest periods.

I'll post more later, just wanted to get this thing going


----------



## atherjen (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Justin! Glad to see you started a journal! Best of luck


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 9, 2004)

Justin!  

I think this will be an interesting journey ... so quit with the slacking and let's get after it mister.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 9, 2004)

It was about time 

I've been giving Justin a hard time about not being in the gym enough  So I told him to start a journal so I could keep track of him  Good job starting one honey


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

AJ - Thanks!

NT - Haha, yeah, the journeys where its at isnt it... so this will be some fun.  Looking forward to having you stop by bro!

Jenny - Yeah, you have been giving me a hard time... picking at my meals and stuff   Oh well, its good for me.  As long as you dont get toooo carried away   If ya do I'll have to challenge you to a six pack competition   Thanks for looking out for me honey, I'm really glad you do.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

Today was chest and biceps.

Flat bench 6 sets, 8, 6, 5, 5, 4, 3

Decline Fly 4 sets, 8, 8, 6, 5

Incline Dumbells 1 set 5 reps
* Note: Do not do shoulders the day before chest.

Incline Hammerstrength - 3 sets, 8, 6, 7

Widegrip Hammer - 3 sets, 6, 7, 5

Biceps

dumbell curl drop sets, 2 sets

half curls, 2 sets

barbell curls, 2 sets


----------



## Eggs (Feb 9, 2004)

I told Jenny I wasnt going to post diet, and instead try to keep it in check just by eyeing it.  Either way, heres what my diet was today just for fun.

Meal 1: Protein shake

Snack: Banana

Meal 2: cottage cheese/peanuts

Meal 3: 
Moo Goo Gai Pan (its vegetables and chicken).
Pork fried rice
wonton soup

Meal 4: Turkey Kielbasa (has a relatively high protein to fat content)
a few peanuts

Meal 5:
The other half of the Moo Goo Gain Pan and friend rice (big servings).

Meal 6: Protein Shake


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey honey 

Workout looked good yesterday  Though why do you do 6 sets on the flat bench?  Why not devide them into 3 sets of 2 exercises? Well, that's just what I would do, and you said you wanted opinions 

Diet, well, you eat like a girl  Actually less than a girl cause I'm a girl and I eat more than that  Add some fat to your shakes, I know you like peanuts and pb  And what's with the fried rice  Honey, I know you're struggling to get it together with all the crappy college food and everything, you're doing a good job  When we're living together I'm going to make sure your diet is perfect


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Here's a few ideas on what you can buy and keep in your dorm kitchen: 
*Fruit, big bag of apples 
*Peanuts (I know you like that one )
*Tuna (cheap and good when cafeteria food is a disaster)
*Brown rice that you cook up in bulk
*Cottage cheese
*Chicken cooked in bulk the Jenny way

I know it takes a little effort but it will be worth it  It's not all that expensive and if your computer starts behaving and not forcing you to spend $$$ on it, I think you can afford it


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

And I think you should keep on posting your diet honey, it will help you plan it and get it together 

Love you


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

Oh, and :
*A big bag of frozen broccoli


----------



## Eggs (Feb 10, 2004)

Meal 1:
50g protein shake

Meal 2: (in this order)
yoghurt (with sugars )
cottage cheese
little bit of potatoes
cottage cheese (split it into two portions)
scrambled eggs
2 sausage paties
grits
apple

*Note: Kind of a big meal, but it looks bigger here than it really was... and I stacked it so the more easily digestable stuff was at the top to spread the protein absorbtion out over a longer period of time.

Meal 3:
Tuna
1/4lb of deli turkey slices (dont need no stinking sandwhich  )
little bit of chicken salad
onion slices
1/2 head of Broccoli

Meal 4: Protein shake

Meal 5:
sliced carrots
small portion of potato salad
turkey breast deli meat
2 pork chops
broccoli

Meal 6:
protein shake


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 10, 2004)

Good Luck!! I know Jenny will keep you in check   She's a sweetie!!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

I sure will   And he thanked me in chat, he's not pissed at me for helping, even though he didn't comment my comments here  Just thought I'd clarify that 

Justin,


----------



## Eggs (Feb 10, 2004)

ncgirl - Thanks, and yeah, I have no doubt she'll keep me in check


----------



## Eggs (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Hey honey



Hey beautiful! 



> Workout looked good yesterday  Though why do you do 6 sets on the flat bench? Why not devide them into 3 sets of 2 exercises? Well, that's just what I would do, and you said you wanted opinions



Thanks honey   I'm really trying to work on increasing strength in chest... as that one doesnt come easily to me.  So I hit it hard with the bench press.  I'll look over some routines and see whats recommended for that.



> Diet, well, you eat like a girl  Actually less than a girl cause I'm a girl and I eat more than that  Add some fat to your shakes, I know you like peanuts and pb.  And what's with the fried rice. Honey, I know you're struggling to get it together with all the crappy college food and everything, you're doing a good job  When we're living together I'm going to make sure your diet is perfect



I ordered some fish oil!   At work I eat lots of peanuts too, because I buy peanuts in shells that are unsalted.  I need to get some that dont have shells though, just makes it easier and they are pretty inexpensibe still.  I'll add some fats in honey.

Haha, too many smilies... retry!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> I sure will   And he thanked me in chat, he's not pissed at me for helping, even though he didn't comment my comments here  Just thought I'd clarify that
> 
> Justin,



Hey sweets   I was going to respond to you but got to working on my paper and forgot to, so here it is.  Nah, I'm not pissed... I'm thankful that you're helping me 

And yeah, you'll do a good job of keeping me in check


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Meal 1:
> 50g protein shake
> * Fat here *
> ...



I'm glad you ordered some fish oil, you need it 

You should add some more clean carbs too since you're bulking.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thanks honey  I'm really trying to work on increasing strength in chest... as that one doesnt come easily to me.  So I hit it hard with the bench press.  I'll look over some routines and see whats recommended for that.
> 
> I ordered some fish oil!  At work I eat lots of peanuts too, because I buy peanuts in shells that are unsalted.  I need to get some that dont have shells though, just makes it easier and they are pretty inexpensibe still.  I'll add some fats in honey.



More isn't always better  Check out Gopro's routines, I've heart they're great 

Good job on ordering the fats 

Don't hate me, I'm just looking out for you


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Thank hon!  Wuv wou


----------



## Eggs (Feb 11, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake

Meal 2:
oranges
cottage cheese
Eggs
diced potato
Ham

Meal 3:
cottage cheese
peanuts

Meal 4:
Chicken
mixed vegetables
diced potato

Meal 5:
Turkey kielbasa thingie (4 portions )

Meal 6:
Turkey (4 portions again)
carb free milk


----------



## Jenny (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Meal 6:
> Turkey (4 portions again)
> carb free milk



 I want some low carb milk  I think I just need to move there with you   

Meals are looking good, but you still eat like a girl


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Meal 7:
protein shake

*bloody 1440 minute limit


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Yeah honey, the low carb milk is pretty good... I think you'd like it 

Hrm, why arent you here yet?   Just playing, you will be soon


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

Meal 1:
25g protein shake

Meal 2:
2 orange slices
scrambled eggs
6 slices of bacon
3 harboiled egg whites
cottage cheese
grits
two spoons of peanut butter

Meal 3:
carrots
deli turkey
tuna salad
chicken salad
broccoli
apple

Meal 4:
cottage cheese
peanuts

Meal 5:
carrots
tuna salad
deli turkey
chicken salad
broccoli

Snack:
protein bar


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 12, 2004)

You two are sooo sweet


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Meal 2:
> 2 orange slices
> scrambled eggs
> ...


 
That's a whole lot of fat in one meal!!  scrambled eggs, bacon and pb.. Why don't you try to even it out a little honey, like buying some natty pb and have with your shake in the morning..?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> You two are sooo sweet



Thanks


----------



## david (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Justin!!    (and Jenny, too!    )

Bacon?  Do you like bacon over sausage?    That is one "killer" meal there!  

Just to let you know, I WILL be coming in here more often and no, even though I said I was gonna tell you that I love you, I won't!     I'll leave that meaningful phrase for your Jenny-pooh!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Just to let you know, I WILL be coming in here more often and no, even though I said I was gonna tell you that I love you, I won't!     I'll leave that meaningful phrase for your Jenny-pooh!



Haha, thant's a cute nick name for me  Will you help me kick his ass when he's eating crap like bacon? 

Justin


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> That's a whole lot of fat in one meal!!  scrambled eggs, bacon and pb.. Why don't you try to even it out a little honey, like buying some natty pb and have with your shake in the morning..?



I'll spread it out when I can get some groceries and my fish caps arrive   Thanks honey


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Hi Justin!!    (and Jenny, too!    )
> 
> Bacon?  Do you like bacon over sausage?    That is one "killer" meal there!
> ...



Hey David!

Nah, I dont really like bacon or sausage, I'm just trying to make the most of my school meals right now until I can get some supplements that'll take care of the fats and stuff.

Haha, I like you dude, but I dont love you 

Ah well, take it easy, looking forward to seeing you around and any tips you might have.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Haha, thant's a cute nick name for me  Will you help me kick his ass when he's eating crap like bacon?
> 
> Justin



Haha, you can come kick my ass any day Jenny-Pooh


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 12, 2004)

^ J/K   
Good Journal Man!!
Thanks!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks I'm trying   Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Today was delts, I did Gopros workout.  Was quite good, I'll use his routines for the next couple of weeks.

As to diet:

Meal 1:
Protein shake w/ carbs (post workout)

Meal 2:
can of Tuna

Meal 3:
cottage cheese/peanuts
banana

Meal 4:
Chicken
mixed vegetables

Meal 5:
banana
peanuts
can of tuna


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 13, 2004)

Hey man. Glad your doing a journal here, look forward to following it! Any measurements, stats, goals...? GP's routine is really good and I also really like the split I'm on right now. I'll do that up to Contest and then switch back to GP's after for bulking. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Thanks for stopping by Rock!  Yeah, GPs workouts seem good... you wouldnt happen to have the latest version though would you?  I read somewhere that he was working on the latest ones, and wouldnt mind getting my hands on those.

I'll post some measurements, pics, goals, etc later on


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 13, 2004)

... I see yoiu've already been scolded for the bacon incident, so there is no need for me to go there!  

Keep working hard!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

I just wanted to apologize to Jenny for being a jackass.  Earlier when she was giving me advice on my diet I got a bit bitchy, and it wasnt called for because she is trying to give me help and it was pretty lame of me.  So, I just wanted to say I'm sorry and that I would like her to keep giving me advice and checking on my workouts and diet.

Sowwy honey


----------



## Eggs (Feb 13, 2004)

Yeah NT, no need to... thats actually what my apology was just about   I need to clean up my diet and get a lock for my big mouth 

So hows life treating you bro?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I just wanted to apologize to Jenny for being a jackass.  Earlier when she was giving me advice on my diet I got a bit bitchy, and it wasnt called for because she is trying to give me help and it was pretty lame of me.  So, I just wanted to say I'm sorry and that I would like her to keep giving me advice and checking on my workouts and diet.
> 
> Sowwy honey



Aww, honey  It's okay  Okay, I might stop by every now and then after all  But I don't think I want to comment the diet anymore  Haha, j/k, you're not getting rid of me that easily 

Diet looked good yesterday  Good job on buying food last night  But you're still eating waaay too little


----------



## Jenny (Feb 14, 2004)

Oh, and again, Happy Valentines Day love


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Hey hottie, Happy Valentines day!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

Meal 1:
Yoghurt
peanut butter

Meal 2:
salmon
banana

Meal 3:
peanuts
no carb milk

Meal 4:
can of tuna
peanuts

Snack:
Banana

Meal 5:
Ground Turkey, foreman style
yoghurt
peanut butter 

Meal 6:


----------



## Eggs (Feb 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Diet looked good yesterday  Good job on buying food last night  But you're still eating waaay too little



I'll start eating more


----------



## Eggs (Feb 15, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites/2 yolks
yoghurt
banana

Meal 2:
35g pre-workout protein drink

Meal 3:
Post workout protein drink (banana) w/carbs

Meal 4:
Tuna salad
pork loin
carrots
brocolli

Snack:
peanut butter
apple

Meal 5:
chicken breast


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

I did GPs leg day yesterday... I'll psot my stuff up when I get some time later on.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Meal 1:
eggs
apple

*Chest Day

Meal 2:
Protein shake
banana

Meal 3:
scrambled eggs
2 egg whites
1 slice of bacon (without fat and blotted grease off)
cottage cheese

Meal 4:
Peanuts
turkey roast
cottage cheese

Meal 5:
banana
chicken breast
peanuts

Meal 6:
turkey roast

Meal 7:
onions
rice/chicken
deli turkey
1 slice of provolone cheese
lots of broccoli

Meal 8:
apple
peanut butter
can of tuna


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

YESTERDAY

Legs - Power

Squats 3 sets, 6-6-6
Legs Press 3 sets, 6-6-6
Single Leg Extension 2 sets, 6-5
Lying Leg Curl 3 sets, 6-5-4
Stiff legged deadlift 3 sets, 6-6-6
Standing Calf Raises 2 sets, 12-8-6

Using GPs workout, the max reps are 6, so you can see I'm still getting used to it.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

FEB, 16 2004

Chest - Power

Dumbell Bench Press, 3 sets, 6-6-5
Incline Press, 3 sets, 5-4-4
Weighted Dips, 2 sets, 6-6

Abs


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

Looking good! How are you doing with this program? Do you like it? Power was always my favorite week!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

I've just started on it so I'm not sure.  Its like half the number of sets that I used to do... but we'll see how it goes.

I dont like having my workouts split into 5 days though, to me thats not enough time to recover.  I usually like limiting it to 4 days a week in the gym.  We'll see how it goes... I'll just do:
Monday:Chest
Tuesday: Back
Wednesday: Off
Thursday:Biceps/Triceps
Friday: Delts
Saturday: Legs

I wish I could put Delts where biceps are, but I wonder if my posterior delts will be recovered fully by then.  They are generally lacking, so I need to put alot of work into them.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

I used to do something like

Monday- Chest
Tuesday- Back/Bi's
Wed-off
Thursday-Legs
Friday- Delts/Tri's
Sat-off
Sun-off

That way you get 3 days off and I don't think you need a whole w/o day to do arms.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Hrm, okay.  Has GP commented on whether that will cause a negative impact on his routine?

Thanks for the info bud!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 16, 2004)

No, actually he helped me put that together for my routine when I was doing it.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 16, 2004)

Ahh, okay, cool... well this week I think I'll do the 5 split, and then next week I'll go back to four   Thats cool, I'd been worried about over-extending, considering I'm not using any supps besides whey.


----------



## Jenny (Feb 16, 2004)

Wow, look who's eating a lot


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Was going to work out today but I changed my split back to four days... my body is sore and I need to give it some more rest time.

Jenny - Uh huh, my PT told me to eat more


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

17 February, 2004

Meal 1:
Banana
Eggs
Peanut butter
vitamin

Meal 2:
grapes
orange
scrambled eggs
2 egg whites
cottage cheese

Meal 3:
carrots
tuna
deli turkey
chicken salad
broccoli
vitamin

Meal 4:
MRP

Snack:
regular yogurt
1 tbl spoon pb
2 fish caps

Meal 5:
tuna
deli turkey
beef stroganoff (needed some carbs)
broccoli
3 fish caps

Meal 6:
Protein shake
vitamin
4 fish caps

I'll spread those fish caps out a lil more tomorrow.  Jenny, how many mgs are the caps that you take?

Meal 7: - Got hungry again 
two turkey patties done on my foreman.  I squeezed them like crazy to get most of the fat out


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

I was just cooking up in my quad at my university and a guy was walking by.  Now of course I cook in a pair of comfortable pants.  Anyways, the guy was walking by and he's like "Hey man, do you work out?" and I was like "yeah, a little"... and he says "Yeah, you look like it."  So of course I'm feeling all cool and stuff... been back to lifting about a week and people tell me I look like I'm hitting the gym 

So as he's walking out of the quad a bit later and I'm cleaning dishes he says "So how much can you bench"  and that made me go   "Not enough! @#$!@#!@" I actually didnt cuss though   My bench is terrible, thats one of my goals, to be a big bencher one day


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 18, 2004)

I bet you bench more than I do Justin!  Besides, remember it's not about the weight it's about stimulating your muscles.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah Rock, but its also kinda about the weight 

Damn our sense of pride...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
3 fish caps

Meal 2:
Protein shake
banana

Meal 3:
Turkey
peanuts
apple

Meal 4:
Chicken
peanuts

Meal 5:
Protein shake

Meal 6:
coupla peanuts
apple
turkey

Meal 7:
tuna salad
deli turkey
slice of provolone
broccoli

Meal 8:
protein shake
fish caps


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)

I agree with Ris ... what you bench is just a number.  What does it matter really.  If you look in the mirror and say "I like how things are progressing" then it shouldn't matter what numbers you put up.  I'm probably a minority with such thoughts ...


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Haha, nahhh, I gotcha NT.    Thanks for stopping in!


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> I agree with Ris ... what you bench is just a number.  What does it matter really.  If you look in the mirror and say "I like how things are progressing" then it shouldn't matter what numbers you put up.  I'm probably a minority with such thoughts ...


Oh, and BTW I'm Rock4832  Ris's arm is much larger


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I bet you bench more than I do Justin!  Besides, remember it's not about the weight it's about stimulating your muscles.


nope..it's..it's about the weight. Chicks dig big.....numbers..


Hey Justin! Man, that had to be anoying. I was afraid this story was going the way of: He was going to ask you out....
WHEW!
"Not enough"
That's my favorite answer!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

See Rock, you just need a decent training partner.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Yeah B, I agree... well, I like big numbers, its to impress myself   You know, we all have to have our goals!

Nah, the guy didnt ask me out.  Good thing, he was standing pretty close to the top of some stairs   I dont do guys asking me out... its happened a few too many times


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 18, 2004)

Maybe he wants to be YOUR training partner!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 18, 2004)

Dont make me tell him where your house is! 

Er, wait, you have an apartment dont you?


----------



## Jenny (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Meal 1:
> 6 egg whites, 2 yolks
> 3 fish caps
> ...



Looks good honey  Can a make a few suggestions though? Yes I can, you love me so I can do anything  
Well, I'd take the fish oil in meal 1 and put it in meal 2, there's enough fat in meal one  And sweetie, you're bulking, you might want to add some more carbs  To gain mass you need carbs ya know  Add some oatmeal (I know you like to eat that dry, weirdo ) and some brown rice 

Keep up the good work and make your girlfriend proud


----------



## Eggs (Feb 19, 2004)

Okay honey, I''ll go get some oatmeal at Walmart 

Think I might also adda little Granola post 2nd meal.  Probably has some good fiber, and it has carbs in it as well.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 19, 2004)

I have enough weird men stalking me buddy! You keep this one for yourself


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 19, 2004)

Hey Rock ... I'm sorry 

Justin ... what kind of numbers are you throwing around? 

If it will make you feel better, I'm only pushing 245lbs


----------



## Eggs (Feb 19, 2004)

Oh, you could probably half that for my bench NT 

I really do have a weak bench... but my chest isnt that small.  Its kinda strange.  I think I need to work on my triceps alot more.

Whats strange is I could squat 4 plates at my max (which isnt much for alot of guys, but for me it was ) and leg press 7 plates... but my bench is just plain bad!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 19, 2004)

Meal 1:
banana
6 egg whites, 2 yolks

Meal 2:
orange slice
scrambled eggs
3 egg whites
granola
grits

Meal 3:
chicken salad
tuna salad
lots of rice

Meal 4:
Protein shake
3 fish caps

Meal 5:
turkey
chicken salad
brocolli
rice

Meal 6:
protein shake
pb

Theres another meal in there somewhere... but I'm not sure where its supposed to be   I eat the same thing so much that it all looks the same


----------



## Eggs (Feb 19, 2004)

Workout - 02/18/04

Back:
Deadlifts 3 x 3-6 (5 - 5 - 4)

Bent Row 3 x 4-6 (6 - 5 - 5)

Weighted Chin 2 - 3 x 4 - 6 (5 - 6)

CG Seated Row 2 - 3 x 4 - 6 (6 - 5)

Triceps:
CG Bench Press 3 x 4-6 (6 - 3 - 5)

Skull Crushers 2 x 4-6 (5 - 5)

Single Arm Dumbell Extensions 1 - 2 x 4 - 6 (6 - 6)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

Morning!
You can squat 4 plates? That's a truck lkoad! Is that a full rep? I can do a partial @ 405...but not a full rep...

no weights on your back workout, pal?
I'm doing back tonight.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 20, 2004)

Yeah Justin, start throwing up some poundages for us man! 

My max squat is like... well I did 175 x 8 but I don't think I had good form and it felt heavy to me. I suck at squats!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

that's ok, rock-
just keep doing them, and pushing it with the perfect form, and they will grow!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 20, 2004)

Mike, I'll start throwing up some poundages soon... might not be until I get back from Spring break though, just not feeling it too much.

4 plates isnt now, it was when I Was in Italy.  Now I'm doing 3 plates... but it only takes me a month or two going hard to get back up to four plates so I might.  4 plates was actually for 5 or 6 reps... not sure where my journal is when I was in Italy, but its in there.  These days I'm using the smith machine though as I'm doing heavier deadlifts I dont want to tweak my lower back working it so much.

Squats grow on your Rock, just keep working at them and they'll come


----------



## Jenny (Feb 21, 2004)

Where are yesterdays meals ?


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

02/20/04

Meal 1:
1/2 protein shake (usually have eggs here, long story)

Meal 2:
Protein shake (post workout)
fish caps

Meal 3:
turkey
rice

Meal 4:
chicken
peanuts
cottage cheese

Meal 5:
turkey
rice
fish caps

Meal 6:
Chicken
peanuts

Meal 7:
Protein shake
fish caps


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

There ya go sweets


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

02/21/04

Meal 1:
Protein shake
3 fish caps

Meal 2:
turkey
rice

Meal 3:
Chicken
peanuts

Meal 4:
Turkey
rice

Meal 5:
Chicken
peanuts

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps

* Then I fell asleep for about, oh 5 hours... so I'm having another protein shake and going back to bed.

Meal 7:
Protein shake
fish caps


----------



## Eggs (Feb 21, 2004)

Thats wasnt really an ideal diet day for me... I'm looking forward to having some good meals today


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

I think it looks good sweets  Just not enough veggies in there.. and I wonder how many peanuts you ate 

You're doing great, I'm so proud of you


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

Justin, clean out your PM inbox


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

I dont get too many veggies on days when I cant go to the dinning hall... but when I can go, I eat like half a head of brocolli each time and then stuff like carrots and bell peppers.

I ate quite a few peanuts, but they were spread out decently between meals.

PM box is cleaned out


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 2:
pasta
fish   (It was so bad, bloody campus cooks...  )
turkey
tuna
carrots
brocolli
oranges

Meal 3:
1/2 protein shake (pre-workout)

Meal 4:
Post workout protein shake

Meal 5:
carrots
chicken
tuna
pasta
brocolli

Meal 6:
Protein shake w/PB


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

2/22/04 - Legs/Power

Squats  5, 5, 4

Leg Press  6, 4, 4

Single Leg Extension 6, 5

Lying Leg Curl 5, 5, 4

Stiff Deadlift 6, 6, 5

Calf Raises 6, 5, 6


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

Hey sweets  You might want some carbs pre and post workout  That's the two most important times to get carbs


----------



## Eggs (Feb 22, 2004)

Okay, I'll do that... maybe some fruit would be good, like a banana


----------



## Jenny (Feb 22, 2004)

Some complex carbs like oats would be good pre workout if you can have that 

Lemme know if I'm being a nag, I don't mean to be.. Just want to help the man I love as much as I can


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

Jen's right Justin. Don't do the apple prew/o, do oats or something so it'll stay in your body longer for the w/o. And maybe some fat with your pre w/o also.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Sounds good... oats it is.  I'm supposed to go shopping tonight so I can pick some up 

Hey baby, I just saw your avi.  Pleasure awaits does it?   Uh huh   It made me all happy amd smiley when I saw that, jut wanted to tell you that


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2004)

My avi hasn't really changed! Hmmmm... maybe it's the first time you really saw it. No offense Justin but the bi shot isn't for you specifically, although I am excited to see you again sometime... 

Make sure you get slow cooked oats with as little sugar as possible!


----------



## Jenny (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Jen's right Justin. Don't do the apple prew/o, do oats or something so it'll stay in your body longer for the w/o. And maybe some fat with your pre w/o also.



Thanks Rock  And LMAO about your avvy comment


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Rock...  



Honey, dont encourage him


----------



## Eggs (Feb 23, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
apple

Meal 2:
Protein shake

Meal 3:
eggs
cottage cheese

Meal 4:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 5:
chicken
peanuts

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 7:
Chicken pot pie
spinach & brocolli

Meal 8:
Protein shake
fish caps


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Honey, 18 days   Or actually my day is almost over, so 17 days and one night


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 24, 2004)

Journal looks great!! You and Jenny are gonna have some smoking bodies to...................  put to use!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Yeah baby, I can hardly wait! 

I've been missing you like crazy! 

We'll take care of that soon


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Thanks ncgirl... yeah, we'll have a good time together


----------



## Eggs (Feb 24, 2004)

Pffft, what did I eat today.

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps
peanuts

Meal 2:
eggs
cottage cheese

Meal 3:
tuna
turkey
chicken
apple
broccoli
peanuts

Meal 4:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 5:
turkey
tuna
broccoli
carrots

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps


----------



## Jenny (Feb 24, 2004)

Good job honey  I still don't see enough carbs though  Here I am craving them like crazy and you CAN eat them but don't  

Wuv wouuuuu!  

You're amazing honey


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

I forgot to log the pasta that I ate honey :-D

Oh, and dont worry about me getting enough calories... I'm gaining weight. 

Wuv wou twouuu 



Cant wait to be in your arms soon honey


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

mornmg, buddy!
Where's the sea weed?

Food is looking good!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks!  Yeah B, Seafood doesnt make you big, so I had to give it up.  Only in moderation now.  For the time being I'm bulking   I'm sure I'll post some pics before summer starts.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 25, 2004)

Where are you at anyways?? Been wanting to ask that noticing that you and jenny are counting down the days to be back together. SOrry for prying.
Thanks!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

I'm in Virginia... Jenny is in Sweden of course 

Pry all you want!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 25, 2004)

Meal 1:
Eggs
apple

Meal 2:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 3:
Protein shake
peanuts

Snack:
gatorade

Meal 4:
Chicken
tuna
broccoli
slice of cheese

Meal 5:
Chicken breast
tuna
turkey
carrots
broccoli

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps


----------



## Jenny (Feb 26, 2004)

Fiber!!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 26, 2004)

Yeah honey, I'm definitely increasing that   Thanks for looking out for me!


----------



## Eggs (Feb 26, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein
fish caps

Snack
Apple
peanuts

Meal 2:
Protein powder
fish caps

(I know, too much protein powder... was working on some school work last minute and didnt have time to cook a meal and tonight is my bulk cooking/freezing night).

Meal 3:
Chicken
meat loaf
cottage cheese
apple

Meal 4:
Protein shake
apple
peanuts

Meal 5:


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Meal 1:
Eggs
apple

Meal 2:
Protein shake

Meal 3:
scrambled eggs
3 egg whites
oatmeal

Meal 4:
grapes
chicken
turkey
brocolli

Meal 5:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 6:
brown rice
turkey roast

Meal 7:
turkey burgers / foreman
apple

Snack:
peanuts
yogurt


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

Workout for 02/25/04

Back:
CG Weighted Chins (6-8) 7, 7
WG T-Bar Row (8-10) 9, 8
Dumbell Row (10-12) 12, 12
Pullover (12-15) 15, 15

Triceps:
Weighted Dips (6-8) 8, 8, 6
Pushdowns (8-10) 8, 8
kickbacks (10-12) 12, 10


----------



## Eggs (Feb 27, 2004)

02/27/04

Delts
single Arm dumbell press (6-8) 8, 5 (drop weight, 2 more reps)
Bent lateral raise (8-10) 10, 11, 6 (drop weight, 4 more reps)
cable side lateral (10-12) 11, 11, 12

Abs


----------



## Jenny (Feb 28, 2004)

The new pics looked great honey, I could see some improvement   I'll see first hand in two weeks


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Thanks hottie 

I'm just trying to keep up with your improvements   Though I havent been able to do so, you've been rocking


----------



## Eggs (Feb 28, 2004)

Meal 1:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 2:
chicken
turkey
potatoes
oranges

Meal 3:
Protein shake

Meal 4:
Chinese food   Had a lil cheat meal here 
pudding

Meal 5:
Protein shake
fish caps


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
3 whole wheat crackers

Meal 2:
Banana
cottage cheese
granola w/ milk

Meal 3:
deli turkey
tuna
broccoli
carrots
orange
a few sunflower seeds

Meal 4:
turkey
brown rice

Meal 5:
pork chops
lil bit of tuna
broccoli
potato
pretzels

Meal 6:
chicken breast

Meal 7:
chicken breast

Note: I'm missing a few things here and there, just stuff I cant remember off the top of my head, but nothing big.  I tapered off at the end of the night because I'd had a pretty carb rich day and wanted to end on high protein without all those carbs in my system before bed.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2004)

Where are these new pics?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Where are these new pics?


On my hard drive


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2004)

Well if Justin's decent, let's see them!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

It's not my decision to make, I won't post them


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2004)

C'mon Justin!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

You just want me for my body


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2004)

I've never pretended otherwise! Wait, are you talking to me or Jen?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

You... Jenny likes my humor too!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Sick puppies... 

Tossa


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Heres some new pics: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/gallery/showgallery.php?cat=500&ppuser=1360

Definitely bulking, I'm all chubby 

Oh, and Ris, you can act all you want, I know the truth about you and Rock


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 2, 2004)

SShhhh Justin! Not out loud! 

Great pics buddy! Looking good. The bulk is working for you


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

The bulks going okay for me... Jenny is going to roll her eyes at me when she sees how pudgy I've gotten 

Oh well, I'm alot bigger now all around.

These pics have been good for noticing my really weak areas.  Which are most areas, but specifically I need to broaded up by increasing my delt size.  Earlier I had said that my chest was my weakest part, but my delts are right there with them.  They'll take some time, but I'll get them there!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 2, 2004)

Your traps come out way far on your delts!!
Lookin good bro 

And dont you say notin about me and Rock ya hear


----------



## Jill (Mar 2, 2004)

You have deff put on some size! Lookin good!!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Thanks Riss and Jill


----------



## Jenny (Mar 2, 2004)

I love the back double bi shot  You definately deserve some rewards for that


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

Oooh, I like rewards


----------



## Eggs (Mar 2, 2004)

03/01/04 - Chest - Shock

Superset -cable crossover/incline smith press...2 x 10/10, 8/8
Superset - incline flye/dips...1 x 10/8
Dropset - machine bench press... 10 - 10 - 10

Biceps - Shock

EZ bar curl/CG chin superset...1 x 10/6
Preacher curl/reverse curl superset...1 x 9/7
Dropset cable single arm curl...1 x 7, 4, 6


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
oats

Meal 2: *post workout*
Protein shake, 44g protein, 30g carbs (some from pb  )

Meal 3:
Chicken breast
PB

Meal 4:
chicken something with white rice
orange
deli turkey
banana
tuna
cottage cheese

Meal 5:
Chicken breast

Meal 6:
chicken
rice
cooked veggies
broccoli
cottage cheese

Meal 7:
Chicken breast
fish caps


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 3, 2004)

So how do you like Shock week?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Its pretty intense, it really pushed me to failure today


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

03/03/04

Back - Shock

Superset - Pullover/WG pulldown 10/10, 10/9

Superset - Stiff arm pulldown/Reverse grip bent row 8/10, 9/10

Dropset - CG seated row dropset 6, 6, 6

Triceps - Shock

Superset - pushdown/CG bench 10/7, 8/3 -> drop -> 7

Superset - Reverse gripd pushdown/incline overhead ext. 8/6, 6/6

Dropset - Weighted drips 8, 7, 7


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Had a good day today as far as diet and workouts go.  The farthest apart any meals were was 3 hours... sometimes a bit closer together.  The workout was really good and I can already feel my muscles crying out.

For some reason after my workout my body was kinda sensitive... like my skin didnt want to come into contact with anything.  I was sitting in an arm chair and the arm rests were annoyingly pressing against my arms.  Not sure why that is, but anyways!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> For some reason after my workout my body was kinda sensitive... like my skin didnt want to come into contact with anything.  I was sitting in an arm chair and the arm rests were annoyingly pressing against my arms.  Not sure why that is, but anyways!




I get like this sometimes too.  I just want to lay on my down comforter and take a nap!

Whats with rock and riss?  Plz dont tell me they have been sending each other nudie picts


----------



## Eggs (Mar 3, 2004)

Yeah, it was kinda annoying... but only because I couldnt lie down and take a nap 

Yep, those two are at it again!   I just wish they'd stop PMing me and asking if I want to see them!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> like my skin didnt want to come into contact with* anything *.



Your skin better not be like that when you get here


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

We know you both do


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

Meal 1:
yogurt and oats
small protein shake

Meal 2:
oranges
3 egg whites
potato
scrambled eggs
cottage cheese
granola & milk

Meal 3:
deli turkey
tuna
rice and portabello mushroom
3 pretzels

Snack:
Sobe Powerbar
trailmix

Meal 4:
2 chicken breasts
oats


----------



## Eggs (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jenny *_
> Your skin better not be like that when you get here



Oh, that I can guarantee  

  I've been missing you pretty crazy today honey.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
oats

Meal 2:
protein shake w/ pb

Meal 3:
Meat & potato stuff
spinach
cooked veggies

Meal 4:
Beef Chicken
egg rolle
fortune cookie

Meal 5:
The other half of the crap I had before.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 5, 2004)

Had a really good delt workout today, and abs too... will post it later on


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

Meal 6:
turkey
all wheat crackers


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
2 wheat crackers

Meal 2:
Protein shake w/ peanut butter

Meal 3:
carrots
tuna
deli turkey
pasta w/ sauce (needed the carbs post workout  )

Meal 4:
Turkey

Meal 5:
Turkey

Meal 6:
tuna w/ whole grain crackers


----------



## Eggs (Mar 6, 2004)

03/06/04

Legs - Shock

Superset - leg extension/front squat 8-10 10/10, 8/8

Superset - leg extension/power squat 8-10 9/8, 8/6

* My legs gave out on that last set of power squats and I just went straight down   Good thing it was on a machine or I'd have ate it 

Dropset - Lunge 8-10 10, 8, 6

Superset - leg curls toes pointed/hyperextension 8-10 9/10, 8/8

Dropset - Single leg curl 8-10 10, 8, 8

Standing calf raises - 10, 10, 8


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 6, 2004)

What's a power squat? Looks like a good workout!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 7, 2004)

Its pretty similar to a regular squat, but done on a machine.  Slightly different angle.. etc.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 7, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
bowl of raw oatmeal

Meal 2:
Chicken wrap w/lettuce

Meal 3:
carrots
brocolli
chicken pasta
beef stuff

Meal 4:
carrots
brocolli
rice
pork loin
deli turkey

Meal 5:
Chicken breast


----------



## Jenny (Mar 7, 2004)

Haha, I so need to teach you how to make oatmeal taste better than cardboard 

 You're amazing


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Its pretty similar to a regular squat, but done on a machine.  Slightly different angle.. etc.


But it's not done on a Smith machine right? I think I know what your talking about. Do you like using it? I've never tried it but I don't think regular squats are that good for me.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 7, 2004)

Nope, not on a Smith Machine!  You can try it if you want... you have problems with your knees?  I think if thats the case you should go a bit lighter but perform the exercises with very strict form and go deep.

On a sad note, my metabolism is starting to kick into overdrive with all the carbs I'm eating   I'm going to have to eat more.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 8, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
bowl of raw oats

Meal 2:
protein shake w/pb

Shortly after that:
scrambled eggs
cottage cheese

Meal 3:
carrots
deli turkey
tuna
rice
brocolli

Meal 4:
Pizza w/ pasta salad
ice cream and cobbler

* The guy that helped me fix my car today invited me over to have dinner with his family... when I'm in debt, I consider my social obligation more relevant than my dieting obligations.  If I were competing I'd be stricter about it, but as is I needed to show appreciation for his helping me.  I just means I'll have to be really good until I see Jenny 

Meal 5:
Chicken breast


----------



## Eggs (Mar 8, 2004)

Did the power routine today for chest and biceps, will post it later on.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk

Meal 2:
2 egg whites
bisquits and gravy
scrambled eggs
cottage cheese

Meal 3:
Deli turkey
tuna
carrots
rice
brocolli

Meal 4:
Chicken breast (big)
4 fish caps

Meal 5:
carrots
deli turkey
small portion of mashed potatoes
small portion of penne noodles w/o sauce
black beans


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

03/08/04

Chest - Power

Dumbell Bench Press 6x80s, 6x85s, 4x85s

Incline Press 6x135, 5x140, 5x140

Weighted Dips 6xBW+60, 5xBW+60

Biceps - Power

Barbell Curl 5x100, 6x90

Preacher Curl 6x70, 6x70

Hammer Curl 40x4, 40x5


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

"Eggcelent" workout


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 9, 2004)

What happened to you don't lift that much?! That's good weight buddy! Keep it up. Power week is my favorite. How long are you resting between sets?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh, it varies depending on the week I'm on.  Power I take a little longer to build up energy stores, RR I do shorter rest periods, and Shock I do the supersets, then wait about 1 1/2 minutes or so inbetween.

Premier - Thanks! 

Rock - Oh, thats not so much.  All my weights just jumped up, but I'm just getting back into the swing of things now after that rediculous business with my car being dead and gone on Christmas break and stuff. I promised myself I wouldnt take any more breaks after that longer than a week if it were at all possible... and its only been about 1 1/2 months to 2 months of lifting since I started back up solidly.  I think this routine suits me pretty well, I'd like to be back on the 95s pretty soon for chest   And of course, break 100s one of these days


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Now my car is dead  

I hope I dont get as skinny as you Eggs


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Dont make me step on your jimmy 

Considering you dont have any pics in your gallery you're not allowed to call me skinny


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

I can call you whatever I want... Especially since you "bumped" me in VBB Grr...


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Dont be a sore loser   I still beat you out with two weeks of injury recently


----------



## PreMier (Mar 9, 2004)

Your older.  Better muscle mass than me


----------



## Eggs (Mar 9, 2004)

Dont be a hater


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
bowl of oats

Meal 2:
Protein shake w/ carbs

Meal 3:
ham
veggies
apple

Meal 4:
can of tuna

Meal 5:
deli turkey
cottage cheese
brocolli
tuna
carrots

Meal 6:
Protein shake
fish caps

Meal 7:
Chicken breast

Note:  They had a huge dessert line tonight because several companies had come in and were competing for the best desserts or something.  I walked by and gave all the overweight people dirty looks for being in the wrong line   Okay, I wasnt a jerk, but I did skip the fatty line


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

03/10/04

Back - Power

Deadlift 5x310, 3x310, 4x310

Bent Rows 5x185, 6x165, 6x165

Weighted Chin 5xBW+20, 4xBW+20 -->2xBW+10, 6xBW+10

CG Seated Row 6x160, 6x170, 5x180

Triceps - Power

CG bench press 6x135, 6x155, 6x155 (hands were slick, used gloves)

Skull crushers 5x100 + S, 5x100 + S

Single Arm Dumbell extensions 6x25, 6x25

As you can see, I added a + S onto a couple lifts... on those I'm saying that above and beyond the listed reps I got some extra reps of slop... I'm not counting those if they arent dont right.


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 10, 2004)

Eggs, I wanted to say your new pics look good, you look (a lot) less dorky  keep up the good work hon


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 10, 2004)

Nice Workout Eggs   r those full Deads or Racks?

Oh and SexyHex don't even be thinkin' about over takin me in the IM standings.  I got connections


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Greek!  Yeah, I look less dorky when I'm chubby 

thanks IAD, yeah... full Deads, I dont do Racks.  I think my body can handle the stress and probably enjoy it.

You'er going down on the VBB!


----------



## Jill (Mar 10, 2004)

Just a few more days till you see your hunny bunny, you must be getting sooooooo excited! Is there anything Jenny has requested you to bring from the US, something that she may not be able to get in Sweden?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Jill!

Yeah, I'm really excited! 

Haha, did she ask for anything?   I'm taking a suitcase of stuff just for her


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

You got some good workout Eggs.
I never write down spotted lifts or if i train by myself the last cheated ones. Tell ya what though, my back is killen from my last deads....


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, my back is a bit tight from them too... I wish my deads were higher though   I'd like to eventually get it to the 500+ range 

Thanks for the comment on my workouts... I've been using GPs for the past month and I've noticed nice gains all around so far.  Will see how it works out long term, but I really do think its a great program.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

One thing i have found with it you always gotta challenge yourself and push to the MAX!! Its easy to get in a rut...

I did a personal best on deads, it was the first time i did them racked but i felt all that did was take my legs from the equation...
572/2
550/3
528/4


----------



## Eggs (Mar 10, 2004)

Yeah, you do always have to push yourself   I'm a bit more careful with deads though, because I dont want an injury... but I do push it a bit now and then


----------



## Jenny (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> I'm taking a suitcase of stuff just for her



 I love you baby   
I'll make sure to give you a big reward for it 

Workouts look great honey  But no complaining
about getting chubby when you're having pizza and ice
cream  

 SEE you soon!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

Oooh, I'm not above being rewarded for my efforts! 

Yeah, my workouts have been good but I've been eating cheat meals too much, I'm going to have to lock down on that I think and just not put myself in situations where its expected.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 1 yolk
whole wheat cracker

Meal 2:
grapes
banana
scrambled eggs
cottage cheese

Meal 3:
Protein powder (pre-workout)

Meal 4:
Protein powder / carbs

Meal 5:
Rice
seafood jumbalaya

More stuff to come, but I'm going to see my honey bunny so its going to have to wait 

I'm off!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

HEY Eggs-- I'm sure your getting Extremly Excited!!! 2 More days--thats great!! 

So what is in the suitcase for Jenny!???? Don't forget her Spicy Cinniamon gum!

How long is the plane ride??
Hope you have a safe trip over there, and Have Fun!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 11, 2004)

How long are you going to be gone? Tell Jenny I said Hi and I hope you have a great time!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

Stacey -

Hey!  I just got her some basic necessities, like decaf vanilla coffee... her cinammon gum (which took me forever to find, they must be having a shortage or something), some coffee flavoring stuff, etc.

Plane ride is 9 hours or so, we'll see exactly how long tomorrow 

Thanks, we'll have a great time!  Take care!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 11, 2004)

Rock - Thanks bro, I'll be over there 10 days!

Will tell Jenny you said hello... take it easy!


----------



## tucker01 (Mar 11, 2004)

Have fun!


----------



## Stacey (Mar 11, 2004)

Your such a great boyfriend!!! 

If you ever can't find that gum for her- we have it everywhere here--and I always buy a lot of it..so I can send some too!! 

wow- 9 hours! uggg!! Have fun!!

Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Hey Justin, have a great trip


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey honey!  Thought I'd bump this baby up for you so you can find it easily and start working hard again  You've made such amazing progress and I'm so proud of you  We'll be one hot couple on the beach this summer 

Love you more than words can express


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

So is Justin on his way home now? When are you coming over Jen and will you be staying?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey Dave  Yep, Justin is on a plane right now  He's coming over in May and will hopefully stay til August depending on whether his work permit goes through or not. My dad filled in a "employment invitation" for him so he'll work on my dad's company  I'm still waiting on news for my exchange year, but if I'm accepted I'll be coming over in August and hopefully stay for a year


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 22, 2004)

Awesome Jenn! Although I don't want to give Justin up for a whole summer!!! You need to come over here so I've got you both. We could have fun this summer!!  I know how you feel with Justin gone again! Lisa and I went through that many times usually for 6 months at a time. But it's worth it Jen, it will give you and Justin a very special relationship and it really does strengthen love. Your doing great babe!


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks Dave  We really are building such an amazingly strong foundation, and value the time together so much. There's no doubt that it is worth it  Yeah, I'm looking forward to spending some more time with you and Lisa  Not during the summer though, Sweden is best in summertime


----------



## Eggs (Mar 22, 2004)

Hey honey, thanks for bumping this up for me! 

The flight from Copenhagen was really long and I just missed you the whole time and wished that I was flying towards you and not away from you.  But I know that in less than two months I'll be flying back over and that makes me incredibly happy.

I love you so much honey and you mean everything to me 

See you in my dreams tonight


----------



## PreMier (Mar 22, 2004)

Welcome back eggs!

This "hunny bunny" talk makes me   But only because I wish I had a gf...


----------



## aggies1ut (Mar 22, 2004)

I know that things are more liberal nowadays, but I'm just curious, how did your parents and Jenny's parents react when you said that you found "your love" online?


----------



## Jenny (Mar 22, 2004)

Aggie, I told my mom about my friendship with Justin more than a year before he came to visit. So they knew it wasn't just a short fling. I showed them all the pictures we were sending each other daily and they noticed all the letters and cards that came through mail. My parents are very understanding and we are very close, they were a bit sceptical at first, but they understood how important it was for me. Now they just adore Justin


----------



## Eggs (Mar 23, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 1/2 yolks

Meal 2:
2 slices of bread
cottage cheese
scrambled eggs
2 sausage patties
one orange
one banana



Meal 3:
deli turkey
tuna
noodles
carrots
broccoli
sunflower seeds


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 23, 2004)

Justin ... what up my friend?  Things read as romantic and mushy as ever in here   So ... you might be going over there for the summer ... then Jenny might be schooling in the US.  That sounds great!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey Aggie, Jenny and I were friends for quite a bit of time.  We were both members on Musclemag.com and then on here... and we'd always gotten along really well.  I think one of the main things with us is that we didnt come online looking for love, it just found us 

That said, I think our parents were cautious but open.  I'm 24 years old... and my parents trust my judgement.  Its not something we rushed into at all.  Anyways, to answer your question... I think that while our parents were cautious and care for us, they are also supportive of our decisions and have been so in our relationship.

A couple of months ago my parents met Jenny and they are completely crazy about her


----------



## Stacey (Mar 23, 2004)

I just adore your relationship you guys have for one another. It is SO special!!!!


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 23, 2004)

JUSTIN! Welcome back buddy! Back in school now?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> Justin ... what up my friend?  Things read as romantic and mushy as ever in here   So ... you might be going over there for the summer ... then Jenny might be schooling in the US.  That sounds great!



Hey NT!  Hows everything going?  Yeah... everything is romantic and mushy around here, and thats certainly not something I'm complaining about   I'm working on getting over there this summer, and we're hoping that Jenny will be coming over here next year... so I'm definitely looking forward to our future, its looking better and better each day.

Its really great, Jenny and I have an amazing relationship and communication like I didnt believe possible before now.

So hows Mrs NT and the kids?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

Meal 1:
6 egg whites, 2 yolks
bowl of raw oats

Meal 2:
Post workout protein shake w/ carbs

Meal 3:
fish filets
potatoes
brocolli
tomato soup w/ 3 bread slices
black beans


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

Hey Rock!  Thanks for the welcome back... had a great time and definitely looking forward to heading back.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

Oh I see! NT gets 3 paragraphs and I get 2 sentences! Fine...  J/K buddy! Are you going to be up in this area at all before you leave, and when are you leaving again?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

I might be up in that area... haha, long story... I'll PM you about it.  I'll probably be leaving out of Chicago in mid May.  Will have to see when exactly.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

My workout today was a combination of GPs chest and back workouts... I'm leaving Friday to spend the weekend in Chicago with my family so I'm trying to throw in a couple big days before then. It felt good, my left rc wasnt happy, but with a bit of stretching and I lowered weights a little and it felt great.  I'm going to start doing some rc strengthening exercises.


----------



## Rocco32 (Mar 24, 2004)

Good idea with the RC exercises. I've had to start doing that again this week! PM me when you get a chance!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah, I think RC exercises are a really good idea... especially when you're working it hard, as they can lag behind.  PM coming your way in a little bit.


----------



## Eggs (Mar 25, 2004)

Meal 1:
Roast turkey
oatmeal

Meal 2:
meatloaf
cottage cheese
carrots
broccoli

Meal 3:
* Cheat meal

I figured that in the next couple days I'm going to have to get pretty strict on my diet and workouts because I'm going to be doing the Leptigen testing... so I'd better have a cheat meal or two before I have to regulate on myself


----------



## Jenny (Mar 29, 2004)

Hey honey!

Welcome back to Lynchburg! I wish I could say that in person  So, did you get any cheat meals in while being in Chicago  Wait, I remember, beer and chips with your brother  Haha, j/k I'm glad you had a great time with your family 

Oh, and empty your damn Inbox 

Love you


----------



## Eggs (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey baby   Uh huh, I got a few cheat meals in here and there 

I really wish you were welcoming me home in person too, theres nothing I want more 

I'm heading to the store tonight to pick up food and then its strict diet again.  Some chicken, eggs, etc... all the good stuff 

You've been doing really good on your diet too honey, I really liked those pics you sent   I've been thinking about snuggling all morning, partly because I'm kinda tired, and the other part because you are just so sexy 

Inbox is emptied 

Love you too!


----------



## Eggs (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm getting my diet and workouts back in order after my 10 days in Sweden and half a week in Chicago with my family.  I worked out in both places, only once in Sweden but it had been a little while so my body didnt mind the rest at all.  My diet in Sweden was pretty good.  A little less than I usually eat because we were only eating 3 or 4 meals a day, but it was healthy a good bit of the time.

Anyways, had a good day of dieting and a good chest/bicep workout today.  I'm mostly back on track, will begin logging again in the next day or two.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 31, 2004)

Loose much strength?  What about size/weight?


----------



## Eggs (Mar 31, 2004)

Nah, didnt really loose much size or strength.  The first week back was a little ragged, but I'm at pretty much the same weights now... both iron and flesh


----------



## Jenny (Apr 1, 2004)

Justin is friggin hot 

 hey honey


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 1, 2004)

Cool good for you!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Hey honey, good to see you in here   I miss you!  I'm in need of some Jenny & Justin time 

Heya Rock!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Wake up:
Vitamins
Fish oil caps

Meal 1:
scrambled eggs
2 hardboiled egg whites
grits
1 slice of bacon
cottage cheese

Meal 2:
Deki Turkey
tuna
brocolli
1 slice of bread
sliced carrots
sunflower seeds
cottage cheese

Snack:
Powerbar

Meal 3:
raw oats
canned tuna

Meal 4:
Veggie burrito (lettuce, beans, a little sour cream and guacamolle)
2 fish filets
dab of tuna
1oz deli turkey
apple skin (didnt want the inner sugary stuff too much)
cottage cheese


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

I got my Leptigen Mass in today... I'll be posting pics later tonight and will begin a more comprehensive journal tomorrow.  For it I might start a new journal... what do you all think?  Same or new journal?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Is it for testing purposes for TP?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Yep


----------



## PreMier (Apr 1, 2004)

Damn you respond slow LOL

Yea, if its for TP I would create a new journal.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah, I think so too.  I'll do that in a bit after I take some pics.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Hey more pics! How much longer till sweden again?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

I'll be back in Sweden in May. Probably on the far side of May... I'm so looking forward to it


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

I bet you are. My comp is May 1, so we should get together afterwards and eat and drink some!  Oh, BTW did you hear I got a new job?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Ah sweet, what job did you get?

Yeah, we'll definitely get together for some grub.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

It's in a Dentist office. EASY job and pays $7 more an hour than I'm making now! I'm really excited about it. Quit my other job on Wed, felt soooooo good. Now need to make it through the 2weeks


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Wow, you sure that dentist isnt going to require any *extra* services of you? 

Pay sounds great, and I think you'll enjoy that atmosphere alot more than a hospital.  Definitely less stress I'd think.

2 weeks isnt bad, it'll fly for you.  Or take a really long time, regardless it'll be over in two weeks


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah, and I feel bad but I'm calling in sick my last day of the 2 weeks. It'll be the only time I get to see my family (haven't seen'em since christmas) and I asked for that day off since I'd have a chance to see them but it was denied. But I don't plan to miss my opportunity to see my family 

Cool thing he is a family friend and a christian. Does alot of mission work and would like me to be involved in that as my time allows!

BTW, talked to father-in-law last night and told him the news and my decision and he hung up on me.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah, I say call in sick too.

As far as your father-in-law... just remember that you have no duties to please him in your marriage, you only need to make your wife happy and do whats right.  Showing them respect is important, but when you married his daughter you promised to be with her forever... not to follow her fathers plan for your life to a T.

Have a good time with your family when they're there!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

When I was working out in the gym today doing deadlifts I got a sizeable blood blister on the palm of my hand where the middle callous generally is.  I havent been doing deads for the past nearly 3 weeks so I'd managed to cut off my callouses.  So I got this blood blister, and it kept getting bigger and bigger.  So I thought it would just be a bit painful and left it be.

Well I switch to bent over barbell rows, and only have about 185 on... but when I'm lifting I feel this popping in my right hand and I finish out my reps and look down and theres blood all over my hand.  So I act discreet and try not to let anyone see... turn the bar over so no one can see the blood, then go and wash my hands and sanitize the bar.

I felt kinda like a stud.  Jenny just rolled her eyes when I told her


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Awesome man! I love when things like that happen!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah, it was just a little something that told me I was pushing myself


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 2, 2004)

Yeah, one day I was returning a 45lb plate on the rack and was tired and my hand came inbetween the rack and plate and ripped some skin off of my hand. I didn't even feel it till I started doing curls and saw blood dripping off my hand. What a cool feeling. Now everyday I try and bang my hand!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

You should try a foot too!  A good bruised toe makes you say "damn I worked it today!" like no other!


----------



## Jenny (Apr 2, 2004)

You guys are geeks


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Yeah we are... and we keep hurting ourselves! 

Come and kiss it better?


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> You should try a foot too!  A good bruised toe makes you say "damn I worked it today!" like no other!


Naw, there's just something about blood that stands apart from bruises. Now the first time I benched 265 I burst a bunch of capillaries in my back from the weight pushing me into the bench. THAT was cool too!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Well, if you wear sandals and drop one of the 100lbs plates on your toes I can almost  guarantee you some blood 

I've dropped a 45 on my foot once, but it didnt break anything or make me bleed... just bruising.

Yeah, gotta admit, blood is definitely cooler than bruising


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

The day before I left for Basin in the Army I dropped a 70lb DB on my foot. Didn't break anything, but made first few days in the army a bit hard with the running and all!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Did they call you gimpy the first few days?



I broke my leg in a school I was in for the Navy... and the instructors called me names and had a pretty good time with it.  One said that it wasnt my fault though, and that I should blame my parents for the bad genes


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

No, but they called me Yodi after they shaved my head! 

How'd you break your leg?

BTW, this is a whore thread now!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Yeah, the other thread is my business thread... I'm going to keep that one clean for TP and for data to be accessible.

Oh, I had a stress fracture in my right fibula from running and some guys and I managed to drop a rubber zodiac we were carrying just right on it and did it in.

Yodi?  Sure they didnt call you yoda?   But either way it'd be pretty funny!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

No your right. It was Yoda, and it WASN'T funny! Damaged my self-image for many years!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

On the bright side, women all think Yoda is cute!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Or maybe not, but still!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

Haha, I've never shaved my head since!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

One day I'll learn that lesson


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

YOU don't look like Yoda shaved!


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 3, 2004)

How's Jenn like it shaved?


----------



## Eggs (Apr 3, 2004)

Jenny liked it   And I liked it when she rubbed my head


----------



## Eggs (Apr 4, 2004)

Went to a showing last night of the "Count of Monte Cristo"... the play.  It was really good, I enjoyed it!  I was on the front row so the characters were there, less then three feet away.  During their sword fights I was wondering if one of they would slip if I'd take a sword to the face   But they didnt


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

My quads and back are still quite sore.

I think its partially because that I'm working on stricter reps now... explosive, longer negative time, good control.

I also think its because of the Leptigen Mass... I'm not sure exactly what it did, but the pump wasnt super crazy during the lifts, so it is kinda strange to still be sore.  Either way, I like it.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 5, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Went to a showing last night of the "Count of Monte Cristo"... the play.  It was really good, I enjoyed it!  I was on the front row so the characters were there, less then three feet away.  During their sword fights I was wondering if one of they would slip if I'd take a sword to the face   But they didnt


Awesome book! I watched a play once with sword play and one of the guys got stuck in the upper leg pretty good! Lotsa blood.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 5, 2004)

Haha, that sucks!  Doing that many plays though you have to mess up some time...

The only pain inflicted last night was when hte main character slipped off the dock and dropped a few feet onto a knee.  Where upon he said "Ouch" and then continued on quite nicely


----------



## Eggs (Apr 6, 2004)

Interesting article about some research on MRIs going on at Duke.  In this example, they've been able to provide images of blood flow without intrusive measures.

http://www.dukemednews.org/news/article.php?id=7500


----------



## Eggs (Apr 7, 2004)

The hand that I got a blood blister no underneath my callous last week... well, I thought it was going to heal, but today it tore off during deadlifts 

Now I have a nice big raw spot where my middle callous was.  I wonder how long it'll take to toughen back up.  Oh well, no pain no gain!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 7, 2004)

Why do you keep bumping this journal   haha

Oh, I know... you dont want to  up the leptigin one?  Post your workout!


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Posted   I think that blood blister thingie has hurt my weights a little bit... but overall they are pretty close.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

Maybe you should throw on some gloves just till it heals a bit


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Na, bandaid should be fine 

Check the sig... Wolf in sheeps clothing


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

I think it'll heal soon Rock... and it needs some friction to start killing the skin on top and building up another callous for next weeks deads.

Premier - I'm not sure what to think about that.  If she were getting free items, why wouldnt she just tell us?  I mean... I am doing the testing for Leptigen now, and if it works as well for me as I'm thinking it will over the next few weeks I might put a link in my sig.  I dont think they'd hook me up with supplements though   Oh well. 

I mean, it is suspicious... and I alwaus like Babsie so while I dont care about whether or not she gets free supps it would bother me alot more if she were lying about it now.  If she said she did now I'd still treat her with respect and let it go... but if she doesnt and it becomes even more evident that she is she will continue to loose the respect over everyone here, including myself.    Oh well... thats the way it goes sometimes I guess.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

I like Babs too.  Dont know why she would be deceptive...  Mayeb we are all taking it too far though, and she really doesnt get free supps.  But I doubt that now.


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

I was really wanting to try Nitrous and Swole from all the feedback I get from different sites but now I'm not so sure...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

I just bought more swole... This is the last time too.  I really like it because it tastes good, thats it.  Plain Jane creatine for me next


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Read her journal rock (babs).  The last 3 pages or so...


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

I just read it. Very surprising. But where do we stand with Syntrax products now?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Dunno.  Some people really like them.  I personally like swole because it tastes good.  But I think I will switch to regular monohydrate once its gone.  This isnt the only deciding factor, cost is a bit of a factor too.

What about you?


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

I had very little results from Swole.  I think at least some of the feedback on this is due to placebo effect.  My creatine of choice right now is Vitalstate Creatine Actijubes.  I definitely believe the stuff works.  And yes...they DID give me free samples a couple months ago.    I've been buying it ever since though


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

As to Babs, I'd sure like to think that everyones going to leave it be now.  I have to admit I am surprised and somewhat disappointed at the behavior of some people today.  I have a few doubts that the motivation behind this was simply to remove the blindfolds of people... it seemed a bit more insidious than that.  It came pretty close to downright nasty.

I believe in telling others the truth... but whether or not we agree with someone we can state the facts and let them speak for themselves rather than running rampant and lighting fire to the town.

There is a certain something that keeps us here at IM and gives us a bond of friendship.  I dont take it lightly when people mistreat that bond in one form or another.  This is a place for us to relax and share our minds with those who have something in common with us, weight lifting.  While it was important that Babsie tell the truth, encouraging her to do so privately rather than ridiculing her would have been better for the community.

I hope anyone who reads this understand what I'm saying.


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

Personally, I think its a far worse thing to lie to the people you have this "bond of friendship" with.  Maybe its just me


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

I believe that Swole is more effective for me than Creatine.  I could be a non-responder to creatine, I react very poorly to it.  And while I certainly place some stock in placebos, I've achieved pumps with Swole that tightened my muscles so much I couldnt finish my workout 

There was a leg day where my pump was so hard that I had to quit my workout and limp home.  That could be something that people achieve on regular creatine... but I havent.  Swole is the only product of Syntrax I use. 

I do hope that the guy in charge of their marketing informs people that have recommending the product to people that they should let it be known.  If people see it as customer support from Swole it will be less problematic.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Thats fine Var... I dont think its right either, but that still leaves the fact that it could have been handled diplomatically rather than at gunpoint


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

I wasnt saying Swole is a useless product.  I said that I think "at least some of the feedback is due to placebo".


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Thats fine Var... I dont think its right either, but that still leaves the fact that it could have been handled diplomatically rather than at gunpoint



I'm sure there are more tactful ways to handle a situation like this.  I've never been one for tact.  She was given plenty of opportunities to come clean.  Have gun, will travel.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I wasnt saying Swole is a useless product.  I said that I think "at least some of the feedback is due to placebo".



I never said otherwise


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Var *_
> I'm sure there are more tactful ways to handle a situation like this.  I've never been one for tact.  She was given plenty of opportunities to come clean.  Have gun, will travel.



Me, I've seen too many kids playing with guns and end up shooting themselves   I'd stick to throwing rocks for now


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

I live in a glass house, bro.  I cant be doing that.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

I know... and you really should stop walking around naked.  Damn exhibitionist!


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

LOL  

P.S.  Sorry for whoring up your Journal Justin.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Its okay, thats what we are using this one for now instead of people posting in my Leptigen journal


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

This isnt even his journal anymore!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Damn, eggs posts fast!


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

Ah...nice!  I was starting to feel bad.


----------



## Var (Apr 8, 2004)

I just got a PM from our newest member who has yet to post.  Interesting, eh?  Wonder who that could be????


----------



## Rocco32 (Apr 8, 2004)

I think I'll still try the Swole with Nitrous and see for myself. As for all the drama in the journal, I'm not getting involved. What Babs did is not right, but I know she has alot going on in her life aside from the medical problems. So I really don't care either way with that. I just want to know what's true and what's propaganda with certain supplements.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 8, 2004)

Exactly Rock   I think it should be left at that... and it should be made clear to people that we're prefer their affiliations up front rather than finding out later on.  People can still contribute information with known ties... as long as they have research to back it up or a journal documenting it... but I too prefer just to know.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 8, 2004)

> I have to admit I am surprised and somewhat disappointed at the behavior of some people today. I have a few doubts that the motivation behind this was simply to remove the blindfolds of people... it seemed a bit more insidious than that. It came pretty close to downright nasty.


I feel I can safely assume that my name is on that list  

I won't try to justify my actions or choice of words that I used, nor will I take them back.  I know my choice of words could have been a bit more delicate and I'm sure given time to actually think about my words and answers I would have chosen a bit more wisely.

Actually, I was not even involved in the matter until "someone" mentioned my name and saying I was the one in the wrong and this was for no reason whatsoever.   I'm still baffled how I was dragged into being a bad guy. 

Regardless, I do not believe there were other intentions or motivations behind this.  I believe it was someone caught in a lie when blatently asked and they couldn't handle telling the truth.  Yes, it was carried on longer than it should have been but its done and when people are angry they say things out of anger, confusion and in this case, seeking the truth.


----------



## Jenny (Apr 8, 2004)

Okay, I haven't read what happened in Babsies thread and it just looks so nasty I don't want to get into it  Is the question whether she is getting free stuff from Synthrax or not? Getting it and then promoting it here?
Well, then I have something to bring into this story.. Way back, maybe like 3 moths ago, I got a PM from someone where they said to be working for the Syntrax company and asked if I wanted to recieve free stuff and be a promoter. I just had to email the management and then we would work something out. Now this was months back, so maybe my memory is somewhat selective, but I'm pretty sure that's what is said. I thought it was a joke and didn't want to be a fool by emailing the management, plus I figured since I'm in Sweden it wouldn't work anyways.. Well, maybe it was for real.. and maybe they sent some PMs to other people, like babsie  I don't understand why she's lie about it though, I know I wouldn't if I took up their offer.. Maybe the company told her she had to lie about it?

Oh well, I know who I like and trust on this board and I'm not going to get in the cat fight. I know my good friend Jodi wouldn't lie, and she might have taken it a bit far (I haven't read what she's written) cause she was annoyed  I know Jodi works like that, she tells it like it is and I love it  Now Babsie and all the others, I like them too.. And I'm sure everyone had their own reasons for acting like they did 

Um, now maybe I should go read the damn thread


----------



## Eggs (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I feel I can safely assume that my name is on that list



Uh huuuh 



> I won't try to justify my actions or choice of words that I used, nor will I take them back.  I know my choice of words could have been a bit more delicate and I'm sure given time to actually think about my words and answers I would have chosen a bit more wisely.



Yeah, thats all my point really was.  When I said insidious, and that it went deeper, I didnt mean that it seemed like somebody trying to discredit Syntrax really, but that it was a personal thing against Babsie.  If it had been just to bring that information out into the light, I would have been just fine with it, as it is something we should all know 



> Actually, I was not even involved in the matter until "someone" mentioned my name and saying I was the one in the wrong and this was for no reason whatsoever.   I'm still baffled how I was dragged into being a bad guy.



Yeah, and you shouldnt have been brought into the matter... that certainly wasnt right.  As to bad guys, its cause you're so damn persistent sometimes 



> Regardless, I do not believe there were other intentions or motivations behind this.  I believe it was someone caught in a lie when blatently asked and they couldn't handle telling the truth.  Yes, it was carried on longer than it should have been but its done and when people are angry they say things out of anger, confusion and in this case, seeking the truth.



Yep


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2004)

> Yeah, thats all my point really was. When I said insidious, and that it went deeper, I didnt mean that it seemed like somebody trying to discredit Syntrax really, but that it was a personal thing against Babsie. If it had been just to bring that information out into the light, I would have been just fine with it, as it is something we should all know



Those that confronted her have never had personal issues with Babsie so I can't see how it could even be considered as such.  She was caught in a lie and it was frowned upon and continued to lie.  I see it like this............It's kind of like catching a kid red handed in the cookie jar and they lie about it and you continue to ask why they are lying hoping they would fess up and see that what they did was wrong.   



> Yeah, and you shouldnt have been brought into the matter... that certainly wasnt right. As to bad guys, its cause you're so damn persistent sometimes


I won't deny that   I've always been that way 



> I know my good friend Jodi wouldn't lie, and she might have taken it a bit far (I haven't read what she's written) cause she was annoyed  I know Jodi works like that, she tells it like it is and I love it


Thank you Jenny, your a sweetheart


----------



## draven (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> I think I'll still try the Swole with Nitrous and see for myself. As for all the drama in the journal, I'm not getting involved. What Babs did is not right, but I know she has alot going on in her life aside from the medical problems. So I really don't care either way with that. I just want to know what's true and what's propaganda with certain supplements.



I got some of the Nitrous as a freebe and figured what the hell and tried it. I think it works great as long as you do the 2 servings per day liek they reccomend, within 1 day I'm more vascular. But honestly even though I got the Swole free as well, it didn't do anything for me were SAN's V12 worked twice as good as regular creatine, and Swole wasn't even close.


----------



## Eggs (Apr 19, 2004)

Yo, morning B!  Hows that work treating ya?  Ready to get off I bed... I'd stay arond and yack, but I'm going to hope back in bed and get a little more sleep before I have to go work out.  Take care!


----------

